# How to wire strobe beacons



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I would like to add two of these to my truck.http://www.strobesnmore.com/Sound-Off-Class-1-360-Degree-LED-Beacon.html I will be mounting them on my protech rack. I have never wired lights like this before. I would like to wire them to one swith in the truck, what do I need to know/do to do this the right way.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you looked at YouTube?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

CashinH&P;1671687 said:


> I would like to add two of these to my truck.http://www.strobesnmore.com/Sound-Off-Class-1-360-Degree-LED-Beacon.html I will be mounting them on my protech rack. I have never wired lights like this before. I would like to wire them to one swith in the truck, what do I need to know/do to do this the right way.


Ok LED is simple. If you are buying the permanent mount it will have 3 wires (red, black, white) First you need to set the light ID#. If you want them Alternating set one light to #1 and the other to #3. After that you have to select the flash pattern. Once all of that is done its as simple as hooking up red to a switch and black to a ground.

To do it the right way run 18 gauge wire to the + side of the battery and add a 5 AMP inline fuse at the battery. connect that wire to the switch and then run wire from the switch to your lights. For the ground for your lights just run it to the closest meal surface.

Here is the install sheet. Refer to page #2 
http://www.soundoffsignal.com/sites...ies LED Beacon Class 1 Installation Sheet.pdf


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

fordtruck661;1671755 said:


> Ok LED is simple. If you are buying the permanent mount it will have 3 wires (red, black, white) First you need to set the light ID#. If you want them Alternating set one light to #1 and the other to #3. After that you have to select the flash pattern. Once all of that is done its as simple as hooking up red to a switch and black to a ground.
> 
> To do it the right way run 18 gauge wire to the + side of the battery and add a 5 AMP inline fuse at the battery. connect that wire to the switch and then run wire from the switch to your lights. For the ground for your lights just run it to the closest meal surface.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is exactly what I was looking for. I had gotten 3 answers from 3 diferent people.


----------

